# The waiting game. When will they come?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

SO my two biggest pregnant guppies are in their breeding tank now. I hope the will finally give birth soon. Anyone know how far along they are? Heres some new pics I just took. Sometimes I think I can see the frys eyes in Fade. Anyone have a picture of that so I can see if Im right? You might not be able to tell in the pictures.... I'm positive I see them though! There sorta like tiny whitish redish dots in the black gravid spot and when I shine a dull flashlight on them the reflect. SO...Yeah 

Also here is a link to a video I just took of them uploaded on my youtube account! It may help you see them clearly~
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgwJgCeRf5A

Waiting is so hard!! 
Fist Pic is Fade
Second is Both "mama" Moon and Fade
Third pic is just of "mama" Moon


----------



## kumas0115 (May 1, 2011)

i would say about 2 weeks good luck


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

kumas0115 said:


> i would say about 2 weeks good luck


Are you sure? I can see the fry's eyes.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Could come today, could come next week...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mk. Im so excited. Haha.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol!!!!!!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

The waiting game continues. Ahaha.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Hard to tell with those pics, but would say a bit longer yet


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Seems like anyday now but it seem like they will give birth faster if they are more comfortable with were they are giving birth, 30min after i put some fake hair grass in my tank my guppy gave birth.

Just watched your video and it looks like a good place for them, be patient and good luck.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

DrMiller357 said:


> Seems like anyday now but it seem like they will give birth faster if they are more comfortable with were they are giving birth, 30min after i put some fake hair grass in my tank my guppy gave birth.
> 
> Just watched your video and it looks like a good place for them, be patient and good luck.


Alright, that makes sense. I know I can see they're eyes. I'm sure of it!! But mine don't really get as boxy as some pics I've seen. But I've heard it doesn't matter? Ok, I'm glad it's a good area. They don't seem stressed. And the move slower everyday..


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Is this your first time? I always get so excited but truly there's nothing to it. They will drop when they are comfortable. I've had females drop very late and some drop when i think they have 3 more weeks to go!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah it is, one just dropped earlier tan I thought. Got three fry now.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

fun. Mine usually have between 10 to 20 fry.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I cant wait. But its taking forever...Haha


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think that today all of our pregnant fish are teasing us. My platy is due but refuses to drop!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

julem35 said:


> I think that today all of our pregnant fish are teasing us. My platy is due but refuses to drop!


Oh mine too!! Here's some pics. When will they dropp? argghh!!!

1.Fade
2. Back side veiw
3. Moon (the camerae makes her gravid spot look lighter. its real dark...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine too! They should drop like today.. or sooner. I can see the frys eyes. Argh.!!!


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

If you WANT fry... Do a 20-25% water change.. put semi-warm water in the tank with the conditioner. 

Wait an hour or two... and you will most likely have fry.


That's what happened with my recent fry. (my story for the fry in my vid was actually the one for the single guppy fry)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

zog said:


> If you WANT fry... Do a 20-25% water change.. put semi-warm water in the tank with the conditioner.
> 
> Wait an hour or two... and you will most likely have fry.
> 
> ...


OKay, just did the 25% change and put in warm water. OKay now to wait...I really hope she gives birth. Thanks for the advice! I'll check out your videos!


----------

